# Problem Removing PCTools Antivirus



## nana56 (Feb 21, 2006)

I've had this program for about a year. I installed the Vista SP1 and suddenly have problems. Tried to restore to before SP1 but the restore hung on the Registry for 4 hours till I finally shut it down and rebooted to the latest good boot through Safe Mode. So, now my problem with PCTools antivirus is that I can't get into it AT ALL to stop it and I can't uninstall it unless I do (wanted to install a different antivirus). In process of trying, I've run across all sorts of errors and PCTools won't help at all since it's a free version. These are some of the things I've done/seen while working on this:

1) Removed it from the startup menu - but it's still running

2) Installed newest version hoping that it would overwrite the old and I would be able to get into it. Well, I could but the old version was still running! And I could not get online anymore. After an hour on phone with my IP who told me he could see my modem, I restored back to before I installed new version. Could get onliine but get the following messages every time I startup:

Message Title: Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library
Program Path: C\Program Files\PCTools Antivirus\PCTAVSvc.exe
Received Today, May 8, 2008 3 minutes ago
This problem happens because of partial incompatability with Windows. Contact program manufacturer for more info

This was followed by:

Runtime Error!
Program: C:\Program Files\PCTools Antivirus\PCTAVSvc.exe
This application has requested Runtime to terminate it in an unusual way. Contact the application support team.

3) At one point, I opened a text file from PCTools and found this:

05/08/08 16:53:47-0:Opening App Log C:\Program Files\PC Tools AntiVirus\PCTAVService.txt Log Level = 0
05/08/08 16:53:47-0:#################################################################
05/08/08 16:53:47-0:####################### START SERVER LOGGING ####################
05/08/08 16:53:47-0:#################################################################
05/08/08 16:53:47-0rocessing command line "C:\Program Files\PC Tools AntiVirus\PCTAVSvc.exe"
05/08/08 16:53:47-0:SvrCmdIFace: Initialising XML Parser
05/08/08 16:53:47-0:SvrCmdIFace: Initialising IPC...
05/08/08 16:53:47-0:SvrCmdIFace: Loaded quarantine with 1 objects
05/08/08 16:53:47-0:SvrCmdIFace: Starting AV Engine...
05/08/08 16:53:47-0:All interfaces present
05/08/08 16:53:47-0:Initialising scan engine...
05/08/08 16:53:47-0:Scan Engine IFace: Loading scan engine...
05/08/08 16:53:47-0:Scan Engine IFace: Success loading scan engine
*05/08/08 16:53:47-0:Scan Engine IFace: C:\Program Files\PC Tools AntiVirus\Updates\refdb.sd not found*
05/08/08 16:53:47-0:Failed to initialise Scan Engine
05/08/08 16:53:47-0:SvrCmdIFace : Engine Init Error 
05/08/08 16:53:47-0:SvrCmdIFace: Engine STARTED


I don't know what to do nor do I know if my computer is being protected anymore. I've gotten various error codes and have gone to the PCTools site to see what to do about it but every time I have to uninstall the program to perform the fix and I can't uninstall it! The one suggestion PCTools gave me was to go to Safe Mode and uninstall it but that doesn't work either. Everytime I try to uninstall it I get an error that says I can't because it's running.


----------



## ripsometime (Jul 22, 2008)

hmm..... try start>run then type msconfig then click the startup tab then uncheck everything to do with pc tools antivirus then restart your computer and try to uninstall pc tools antivirus


----------

